# Культурный раздел > Графика >  "Чёрный квадрат" Малевича

## Vanya

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Всем, конечно же, известна эта картина (картина-ли?) Все наверняка задавались вопросом "Что за мазня?" 

В чём "прикол" такого художества? Попса какая-то по-моему  Неужели ЭТО достойно звания шедевра... Может кто-то из форумчан глядя на сие творение, что-то новое откроет для себя (что вряд ли) или объяснит, чем такие "минималистичные" художества притягивают?  Обсуждаем

----------


## Banderlogen

Это первый демотиватор

----------


## Asteriks

Мне кажется, что смысл в креативе) Он первый додумался до квадрата.

----------


## Vanya

> Мне кажется, что смысл в креативе) Он первый додумался до квадрата.


а по-моему просто у остальных хватило ума не рисовать такую бессмыслицу

----------


## Asteriks

Есть такая ещё категория восприятия искусства: если искусство, должно вызывать отклик. Заставлять задуматься. Чувства? Бесконечность? Неизвестность? Вряд ли. А вот то, что никто не додумался до такого - да!

----------


## Asteriks

До чёрного? Погоди, а Пифагор же всё больше про штаны?

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Работа была выполнена Малевичем летом и осенью 1915 года
Изначально знаменитый квадрат Малевича впервые возник в декорациях к опере «Победа над Солнцем» как пластическое выражение победы активного человеческого творчества над пассивной формой природы: чёрный квадрат вместо солнечного круга. Это была знаменитая декорация к пятой сцене 1-го действия, представляющая собой квадрат в квадрате, поделённый на две области: чёрную и белую. Затем из декораций этот квадрат перекочевал в станковое произведение.
Крупнейший на тот момент художественный критик, основатель объединения «Мир Искусства» Александр Бенуа написал сразу после выставки: _"Несомненно, это и есть та икона, которую господа футуристы ставят взамен Мадонны."_
«Левая» критика поняла «Квадрат» так же, но реагировала на это восторженно.
В дальнейшем некоторые исследователи связывали «Квадрат» с еврейскими мотивами в творчестве Малевича. Так, Леонид Кацис в работе "Идеология витебского Уновиса, Иерусалимский Храм и Талмуд" возводит «Чёрный квадрат» к тфилину:
"_Зададим себе вопрос: "Что могло значить выражение «чёрный квадрат на чёрном фоне», «чёрный квадрат на белом фоне» и т. п. для молодых витебских художников-евреев, проживших всю свою жизнь в еврейской провинции? Как должны были они воспринимать этот предмет (и предмет ли это?), если сами они писали: «Носите чёрный квадрат…»? Никак не менее 5 раз в неделю видели они, если не использовали сами, именно предмет, который представляет собой «чёрный куб на чёрном квадратном фоне». Это тфилин — ритуальный предмет, надеваемый иудеями при молитве. Понятно, что чёрный куб на чёрном фоне и даст нам искомый «чёрный квадрат на чёрном фоне»_."

----------


## Asteriks

Ну, у Шагала всё же есть на что посмотреть. Мне нравится "Над городом", если не ошибаюсь в названии, где он себя и жену изобразил. Любовь.

----------


## Banderlogen

> Можно подумать до еврея Малевича человеки квадраты не рисовали...
> Евреи и из гвоздя "шедевр" сделают, российское ТВ - яркий пример.
> Там ещё в Витебске Шагал проживал - тоже "великий" художник.


А ви таки антисемит?

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Ну, у Шагала всё же есть на что посмотреть. Мне нравится "Над городом", если не ошибаюсь в названии, где он себя и жену изобразил. Любовь.


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Над городом (1914-1918),
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Прогулка (1917),

----------


## vova230

Я сторонник классической живописи и авангард с сюрреализмом не приемлю, но просто уважаю людей за то, что они свои произведения не стеснялись на люди показать. Хотя талант многих я думаю раздут искусственно.

----------


## Asteriks

Искусство - дело тонкое, лично мне трудно что-то кроме классики оценить, да и классика - отговорка. Полный профан.

----------


## Sanych

А я считаю, что есть всё же элемент удачи, своеобразного везения, так скажем. Надо ж было убедить людей ещё умудриться, что это тонкая такая грань, и надо ещё уметь мол понимать кубизм. А на самом деле просто может портрет пытался нарисовать, да не получалось ни как. Ну взял со злости и закрасил чёрной краской, потому что рисовать не умел.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> А я считаю, что есть всё же элемент удачи, своеобразного везения, так скажем. Надо ж было убедить людей ещё умудриться, что это тонкая такая грань, и надо ещё уметь мол понимать кубизм. А на самом деле просто может портрет пытался нарисовать, да не получалось ни как. Ну взял со злости и закрасил чёрной краской, потому что рисовать не умел.


Элемент удачи- безусловно. Но... Без глубокого владения классической формой, пластикой, цветом любые эксперименты в авангардном искусстве обречены, и ни какое, хоть трижды везение, в таком случае не поможет.

----------


## Sanych

> Без глубокого владения классической формой, пластикой, цветом любые эксперименты в авангардном искусстве обречены


Очень даже может быть. Но называть именно "Чёрный квадрат" глубоким вледением чем бы то ни было это уже перебор ИМХО. Я не учился ни в каких спец школах изобразительного искусства, но такие картины могу партиями рисовать.

----------


## Sanych

Читай правила форума. А в общем сказать, соблюдайте правила морали.

----------


## Ylot

> Vanya[/B]
> Всем, конечно же, известна эта картина (картина-ли?) Все наверняка задавались вопросом "Что за мазня?" 
> В чём "прикол" такого художества? Попса какая-то по-моему  Неужели ЭТО достойно звания шедевра... Может кто-то из форумчан глядя на сие творение, что-то новое откроет для себя (что вряд ли) или объяснит, чем такие "минималистичные" художества притягивают?  Обсуждаем



*Конец злоключений «Чёрного квадрата»*
Эль-Лисицкому принадлежит философское рассуждение, предусматривающее уже даже так называемый Четвертый завет. Приведем эту мысль, вновь связанную с именем К.Малевича: «…и если сегодня коммунизм, поставивший владыкой труд, и супрематизм, выдвинувший квадрат творчества, идут вместе, то в дальнейшем движении коммунизм должен будет отстать, ибо супрематизм, охватив всю жизнь, выведет всех из владычества труда, владычества бьющегося сердца, освободит всех в творчестве и выведет мир к чистому действу совершенства. Это действие мы ждём от Казимира Малевича ».
ПРЕДИСТОРИЯ
ПОЧЕМУ  и  КАК    появилась необходимость  « взяться за перо »?
Будучи профессиональным художником зная, что со стороны обывателя существует непонимание в определении достоинства, произведения изобразительного искусства, под названием «Чёрный квадрат» Казимира  Севериновича Малевича, я  не смел, подумать, что эта проблема –" проблема непонимания", в той же мере относится и ко всей творческой общественности. К тем к кому прислушиваются. Чьё мнение для многих является не прорекаемой, авторитетной истиной. Единственным оправданием насаждаемого мнения о недоступности, простого и всеобщего, понимания сути всей работы проделанной  
К.Малевичем, при "создании" "Черного квадрата"  может быть только «пиар». Желание в целях привлекательности  сохранить ореол загадочности. О значении "Черного квадрата" и влиянии рожденной из него системы  супрематизма на художественную культуру написано много статей, проведено немало исследований.
А. Бенуа, современник Малевича, художник, критик искусства, писал:
«Черный квадрат в белом окладе — это не простая шутка, не простой вызов, не случайный маленький эпизодик, случившийся в доме на Марсовом поле, а это один из актов самоутверждения того начала, которое имеет своим именем мерзость запустения и которое кичится тем, что оно через гордыню, через заносчивость, через попрание всего любовного и нежного, приведет всех к гибели».
Следуя критической оценки данной мэтром, многие «деятели» от культуры, чванливо выпячивая свое превосходство, стали размазывать всё, что не вписывалось в образ
создаваемой ими культурной среды, которая часто вызывает сомнение, граничащее с псевдо  культурой и псевдоискусством. С появлением Малевича, как же испугались те, кто формировали и формируют образ салонной живописи? С явлением «Чёрного квадрата» они поняли, пришел конец их умиленной, рассчитанной на обывателя, философии русалок и ковриков с лебедями. Эти факты -  прямое покушение на их материальное благосостояние.  
Алчность, злоба, ненависть, рычаги власти, всё было задействовано для того чтобы как можно быстрее люди забыли об этом произведении. Чтобы почти сто лет люди не понимали, что произошло. Понимая достоинства «Чёрного квадрата» легко можно дать оценку любому творческому произведению, оценить достоинства автора. Примазавшиеся к искусству прекрасно чувствуют свою ограниченность, угрозу возможности « вешать лапшу» на уши доверчивых обывателей. 
Если требования общества к оценке произведений искусства и достоинств их авторов возрастут, искусственные звезды с различного рода фабрик станут обыкновенными елочными игрушками. Но для того, чтобы, повысить эти требования надо желать, отказаться быть быдлом. 
Малевич, написав «Чёрный квадрат» дал всем доступную возможность понимать искусство и тенденцию его развития. 
Меня возмутил ряд  оценок в отношении «Черного квадрата», данных в СМИ, некоторыми, уважаемыми мною, представителями культуры:    
Н.Михалковым, Т.Толстой, А.Евтушенко, А.Шиловым, М. Шемякиным и т.д.            
Отвечая на прямой вопрос о достоинстве «Черного квадрата», они позволили себе пренебрежительно отнестись к творчеству своего коллеги, унизить его в лице людей, которые естественно интересуются мнением своих «кумиров». У них не хватило мужества признаться в своем невежестве оценивая данное произведение.
Сам Малевич в статье «Ось цвета и объёма», пресекая нападки критиков дальновидно ответил им и нынешним злопыхателям:
«…Отношение с их стороны было самое губительное в искусстве, так же как и в жизни творцов.
Ограниченность, бессознательность, трусость мешали (мешают) им широко взглянуть и охватить весь горизонт бега и роста перевоплощения искусства. 
Как строй царских приставов, так и чиновники от культуры относились (относятся) к идущей идее творческого искусства, так же освистывались (освистываются) утонченной интеллигенцией, общественным мнением, которое во главе с утончённой прессой гикало (гикает) на всё творческое, новаторское.
Творчество новаторов было загнано условиями, созданными этими утончёнными знатоками, в холодные чердаки, в убогие мастерские и там  «новаторы» ждали (ждут) участи, положась на судьбу. И если через наибольшие усилия удавалось (удаётся) выходить на улицу с революционными произведениями, то встречали (встречают) с бранью, руганью, гиком и насмешками. Только старое прекрасно, кричали (кричат) со всех сторон…
Так характеризовали (характеризуют) те все,… которые до сих пор в учреждениях культуры свивают себе гнезда, упорно выставляя старое за прекрасный алтарь истины, которому молодёжь должна кланяться и верить…
Но где же научные художественные музееведы (профессиональные искусствоведы), где их научность, где их художественность, где их понимание, или они в силу научности и понятия не нашли в новаторах  художественности или ценности явления?…
Они установили время как барометр понимания. Когда произведение проваляется в уродливых, бездарных мозгах общественного мнения солидное количество лет, такое не съеденное  произведение, но засаленное слюной общества принимается...
Оно признано»…

Уже в начале Х/Х века художник боролся с « похотливо - развратным  хламом» в искусстве. 
Я же, общаясь с молодёжью начала ХХ/ века, с ужасом наблюдаю «картину»  бездуховности, хамства и разврата навязанного им через новые коммуникативные средства. 
Выхолащивание из их мозгов само представление о философски – стройном сознании и красоте жизненных, а не плотских, «похотливо-развратных» ощущений.
Особое чувство зависти охватывает меня каждый раз, когда соприкасаюсь с теми проблемами, решению которых Великий русский художник Казимир Северинович Малевич, посветил свою жизнь.
Минимизация художественного произведения и доведение его до совершенства используя все средства – отличная творческая цель.
В одном из Витебских писем Малевич писал: - « На выходе ещё одна тема о супрематическом четырёхугольнике (лучше квадрате), на котором нужно было бы остановиться, кто он и что в нём есть; никто над этим не думал, и  поэтому я, 
занятый  вглядыванием в тайну его черного пространства, которое стало какой-то формой нового лика супрематического мира, сам возведу его, в дух творящий,… вижу в этом то, что когда-то видели люди в лице Бога, и вся природа запечатлела образ его Бога в облике, подобном человеческому, но если бы кто из седой древности проник в таинственное лицо черного квадрата, может быть, увидел бы то, что я в нём вижу».
Возникшее негодование, когда профессионалы, один за другим давая  критическую оценку картине, не задумываясь о том, что к их мнению прислушиваются, заставило меня написать эту работу.
Я выбрал и ознакомился с материалами:
- учебников, специальной и «неспециальной» литературы;
- проштудировал публикации из Интернета, а это проблема, выделенная в Интернете;
- выслушал представление о данной проблеме специалистов  в культурной и       
  художественной среде; 
- сопоставил описанное и услышанное представление о картине «Чёрный квадрат» со своим  
  пониманием и не нашел совпадений с моими мыслями.
Стало ясно, что существует явное и очевидное непонимание, и в редких случаях недопонимание, ни заслуги творчества, К.С. Малевича, ни достоинства произведения под названием "ЧЕРНЫЙ КВАДРАТ", ни обобщённого значения появления данного феномена в изобразительном искусстве. По мере накопления информации это мнение только усилилось.    
Исследователи творчества Малевича в своих статьях и научных трудах опираясь только на эмоциональное восприятие, рассматривают, критикуют обсуждая - навязывают  неправильное представление о "ЧЕРНОМ КВАДРАТЕ". 
Если они не правильно или не до конца правильно определились с творческими достоинствами этой картины, все дальнейшие рассуждения почти никакой научной ценности не представляют. 
Искусствоведы, ученики и сам Малевич, пытаясь охарактеризовать картину, не смогли ответить на вопросы - Как? и, Почему?
Как? Происходит процесс создания живописного произведения.
Почему? Именно эти ценности являются критерием достоинства любого произведения.
Малевич, создав "ЧЕРНЫЙ КВАДРАТ", сам не сразу осознал серьезность события, о чём писал:
«Что это? Или черная яма, или из этого может, что-то расти?».
Как констатировала исследователь творчества Малевича, А.С. Шатских: - 
«К «Чёрному квадрату» Малевич подходил  через философское осмысление мира….
Когда возник чёрный четырёхугольник, он не мог ни есть, ни спать целую неделю. Настолько важным событием являлась эта картина в его творчестве.   
Он шёл к ней долгие годы. Это был кульминационный момент в его работе, его синтез живописи, скульптуры, прикладного искусства и его философских измышлений».
Этот феномен - заслуга особого склада ума, наличие харизмы и большого трудолюбия автора.
Малевич писал: 
«Черный квадрат» вобрал в себя все живописные представления, существовавшие до этого, он закрывает путь натуралистической имитации, он присутствует как абсолютная форма и возвещает искусство, в котором свободные формы — не связанные между собой или   
взаимосвязанные — составляют смысл картины".
Исследователи отмечают: 
«По мнению учеников, из квадрата вырос новый мир, живой, радостный. Квадрат собрал вокруг К.С. Малевича новых людей, поколение будущего, о котором они мечтали». 
Впервые, картина «Чёрный квадрат» появилась в Петрограде, на выставке «0,10» (ноль - десять) 17 декабря 1915.По утверждению художника, он писал её несколько месяцев.
Одну из первых картин Малевич назвал «Четырёхугольник», другую - «Чёрный квадрат на белом фоне», и, наконец, окончательное название – «Чёрный квадрат», не определяющее отношение к белому холсту. В дальнейшем читателю должно стать понятно, почему Малевич не мог сразу определиться с названием картины.
Прислушавшись и присмотревшись к всеобщему рассуждению на тему этой картины, меня позабавила фантазия и литературное мастерство людей называющих себя знатоками в области искусства: 
                    Т.Толстая:
«Такая работа под силу любому чертежнику, — а Малевич в молодости работал чертежником, — но чертежникам не интересны столь простые   геометрические формы. Подобную картину мог бы нарисовать  душевнобольной — да вот не нарисовал, а если бы нарисовал, вряд ли у нее были бы малейшие шансы попасть на выставку в нужное время и в нужном 
месте».
                                                             Н.Семченко:

«В чем же заслуга и новаторство Малевича? Малевич первым выставил нарисованный квадрат как произведение изобразительного искусства. Это факт. Но смысл самого события заключается в том, что оно не имеет никакого отношения собственно к изобразительному искусству, и считать  Казимира Малевича великим художником никак невозможно». …     
Номинированный в 2005 году на премию Букера роман петербуржца Сергея Носова «Грачи улетели»:  Один из героев открывает, что квадрат Малевича – всего-навсего просто квадрат, без тайных смыслов.
Уважаемый читатель может спросить меня, не слишком ли большого мнения о себе автор? Не иронизирую ли я по отношению к профессиональным критикам искусства?
Да! Именно это  я и хочу подчеркнуть. Для меня Малевич не является кумиром, но невозможно  не отдать должного его гениальности. 
Без знаний его заслуги и наследия, НЕВОЗМОЖНО развитие искусства вообще. 
И когда меня с его творчеством знакомят люди знающие много непонятных слов, употребление которых окончательно лишает возможности хоть в чём-то разобраться, говорят и пишут обо всем кроме  сущности – я возмущаюсь. 
Читать эту галиматью невозможно!

----------


## Ylot

(продолжение)...

Читать эту галиматью невозможно:

                   «Нельзя не отметить, что в нескольких работах  Малевича, созданных    
                     непосредственно перед открытием супрематизма, вдруг  начинает           
                     просматриваться  тенденция к монументальной значительности и к 
                     человеческому переживанию,  пробивающиеся через авангардную 
                     стилистику».

                    Т.Толстая:
                    «Проделав эту простейшую операцию, Малевич стал автором самой                                             знаменитой, самой загадочной, самой пугающей картины на свете —  
                    «Черного квадрата». Несложным движением кисти он раз и навсегда провел 
                    непереходимую черту, обозначил пропасть…, между человеком и его 
                    тенью, между розой и гробом, между жизнью и смертью, между Богом и  
                    Дьяволом. По его собственным словам, он «свел все в нуль». 
                    Нуль почему-то оказался квадратным, и это простое открытие — 
                    одно из самых  страшных событий в искусстве за всю историю его                 
                    существования».
                    Т.Толстая:
                     «Я числюсь «экспертом» по «современному искусству» в одном из   
                    фондов в России, существующем на американские деньги. 
                    Нам приносят «художественные проекты», и мы должны решить, 
                    дать или не дать денег на их осуществление. Вместе со мной в 
                    экспертном совете работают настоящие специалисты по «старому»,  
                    до-квадратному искусству, тонкие ценители. 
                    Все мы терпеть не можем квадрат и «самоутверждение того начала,   
                    которое имеет своим именем мерзость запустения». Но нам несут и 
                    несут проекты очередной мерзости запустения, только мерзости и 
                    ничего другого. Мы обязаны потратить выделенные нам деньги, 
                    иначе фонд закроют. А он (фонд) кормит слишком многих в нашей бедной 
                    стране. 
                    Мы стараемся… ».
Оценив  и осознав, что моё представление о «Чёрном квадрате» более обосновано чем то - которое культивируется в обществе, я написал эту работу и своими мыслями поделился с Вами.
Данная работа претендует на то, чтобы считаться единственной, наиболее полной и обоснованной по представлению достоинства картины К. Малевича «Чёрный квадрат».
Мировоззрение К.С.Малевича и моё.
«Казимир Малевич - имя более чем значительное в истории современного искусства». 
«Это символ и знамя всего авангардного творчества».
«На его теоретические исследования ссылаются практически все направления новейшего искусства,…"Черный  квадрат" концентрирует в себе все сокровенное, чем наполнены духовные искания  авторов и исследователей эстетического мира современности».
«Имя Малевича выдвигается  сегодня как фундамент нового, современного направления искусствоведческой,  культурологической и даже философской мысли, направления, исполненного необыкновенной глубины и значительности». 
«Все это уже стало абсолютом, аксиомой, не  требующей каких-либо доказательств, знанием, с которым невозможно не соглашаться, в котором стыдно сомневаться и которое просто неприлично обсуждать». 
                                                                                                                           Н. Семченко и «К»
Достоинства человека, создавшего произведение живописи под названием «Чёрный квадрат», веками будут прославлять все, кто хоть мало-мальски будет стремиться к мировому совершенству.

Малевич, « … совершенно очевидно, является Великим новатором, который сделал открытие принципиально важное для технологической цивилизации ХХ века».
                                                                                                                           Н. Семченко и «К».
Цель, с которой я взялся за перо, желание объяснить – Как? с позиции художника могла возникнуть эта картина.

----------


## Ylot

(продолжение)...

ИСТОРИЧЕСКИЙ   ПРОЦЕСС
Процесс поиска совершенного.
В истории, создавая материальные и духовные ценности, человек способствует прогрессивному развитию общества.
В результате этой деятельности остаётся продукт труда:
- орудия труда:
палка, хрустальные топоры, оружие, машины, наконечники,  рукоятки для копий, каменные топоры, ножи, гарпуны для ловли рыбы, молотки и т.д; 
- предметы быта:
посуда, одежда, мебель, книги и т.д; 
- строения
менгира, дольмены, кромлех в Стоунхендже, храм «Василия Блаженного».
Познавая самого себя, результаты своего труда, человек совершенствует своё представление о мироздании.
Для потомков остаются  ценности, расширяющие его мировосприятие.
МИРОВОЗЗРЕНИЕ (миросозерцание), система обобщенных взглядов на мир и место человека в нем, на отношение людей к окружающей их действительности и самим себе, а также обусловленные этими взглядами их убеждения, идеалы, принципы познания и деятельности. Выделяют три основных типа мировоззрения: житейское (обыденное) мировоззрение, в котором отражаются представления здравого смысла, традиционные взгляды о мире и человеке; религиозное мировоззрение, связанное с признанием сверхъестественного мирового начала; философское мировоззрение, в котором обобщается опыт духовного и практического освоения мира. На основе рационального осмысления культуры философии вырабатывает новые мировоззренческие ориентации. Носитель мировоззрения — личность и социальная группа, воспринимающие действительность сквозь призму определенной системы взглядов. Имеет огромный практический смысл, влияя на нормы поведения, жизненные стремления, интересы, труд и быт людей.
                                                                                                                             (энциклопедическая справка)
К числу этих ценностей относятся  и произведения изобразительного искусства:
- наскальные рисунки;
- архитектура;
- живопись.                                                                                                                                                                       
Из многообразия деятелей, в истории остаётся тот, кто  привнес что-то  новое, значимое  для осознания человеческой сути:
Мыслители:
- Сократ ;                                   
- Галилео  Галилей;             
- Мари Франсуа Аруэ, Вольтер.
Писатели:
- Уильям Шекспир;                 
- Лев Николаевич Толстой;   
- Фёдор Михайлович Достоевский. 
Художники:
- Рафаэль Санти;                        
- Леонардо да Винчи;                    
- Казимир Малевич.
Музыканты:
- Иоганн  Себастьян Бах;              
- Людвиг ван Бетховен;              
- Чайковский Пётр Ильич.
Учённые:
- Ломоносов Михаил Васильевич;                                 
- Менделеев Дмитрий Иванович;                                     
- Сахаров Андрей Дмитриевич.
Совершенствовать уже достигнутое:
- воздушный шар;                     
- дирижабль ;                         
- вертолёт;                         
- самолёт; 
- ракетная установка;  
- космический корабль. 

Все остальные поглощается временем.
Поиск идеалов.
В поисках совершенного, человек стремится к определению «лучшего»:
- лучшая фигура     ……………  - Венера Таврическая;
- лучший охотник    .…………… - Перов «На привале»;
- лучшее изделие     …………………………. - Феберже;
- лучший исполнитель ………………….- Элвис Пресли;
- лучший стряпчий   ……………………… - А.Макаревич;
и тд.
Как и во всех других направлениях деятельности человека, в изобразительном искусстве происходит процесс поиска лучшего художественного произведения. Поиска произведения, которое отвечало  бы требованиям совершенства –« ИДЕАЛЬНОГО ».
Если удастся доказать, что Малевич создал самое идеальное  произведение изобразительного искусства, а  идеальное не может быть не прекрасное, тем самым мы реабилитируем его заслугу в глазах несведущих.
Желая сохранить  наработки  умственного и физического труда, человеку свойственно, каким-либо образом, фиксировать свои мысли. Записывать, зарисовывать или изображать в объеме им приобретённые знания: 
- в науке...:
- в живописи...:
- в скульптуре...:
- в архитектуре...:
Сравнивая одни достижения  с другими, создаются новые, более совершенные, образцы.
Тысячелетия из лучшего выбирали ещё лучшее.
ПРОЦЕСС СОЗДАНИЯ РУКОТВОРНОГО ЧУДА
К началу ХХ века в области изобразительного искусства были решены большинство осознанно-поставленных перед Художниками, целей и задач, проблем, с которыми художник сталкивался в процессе своей творческой деятельности. Открыты и успешно использовались основные законы творчества, в том числе и в живописи:
Перечислим некоторые из них.
ЖИВОПИСЬ: 
                         - закон красоты - "ЗОЛОТОЕ СЕЧЕНИЕ ";
                         - законы светотени;
                         - законы о цвете;
                         - законы пластики;
                         - законы перспективы;
                         - статики и динамики и др.
          КОМПОЗИЦИЯ:
                         - закон единства содержания и формы;
                         - закон целостности;
                         - закон типизации;
                         - закон контрастов;
                         - закон новизны;
                         - закон подчиненности всех закономерностей и средств 
                           композиции идейному замыслу;
                         - закон жизненности;
                         - закон воздействия «рамы» на композицию изображения 
                           на плоскости и т.д.
Осознано и достойно используются наработки художников прошлого, зародился и развивается "МОДЕРНИЗМ", в том числе "АВАНГАРДИЗМ" и  "СУПРЕМАТИЗМ", как его разновидность.  «Малевич – иррационалист полагал, что новейшие живописные течения могут быть изучены  с помощью рационального  научного инструментария. Экспериментальные опыты и исследования должны были, по его мнению, с очевидностью выявить, каким образом происходило развитие искусства».
                                                                              Александра Шатских -  «Казимир Малевич – литератор и мыслитель»
        ЦЕЛЬ И ЕЕ ДОСТИЖЕНИЕ
В конце XIX -начале ХХ веков, следуя эволюционному процессу общественного развития, творческое самолюбие заставляло художников ставить перед собой оригинальные, сложные, задачи и цели.
Однако спустя почти столетие нынешние художники и искусствоведы, наделённые достойным образованием и знаниями в области искусства, продолжают мучаться проблемами  прошлых веков, желая воспринимать эволюцию творчества как какой-то неразрывный процесс. Это восприятие действительно, медленно эволюционирует искусство, но в большей степени оно совершенствует достигнутое, уже известное, изученное  и тормозит прогресс. Не позволяет, мешает взглянуть на достижения со стороны и оценить достижения «сегодняшнего» дня. Они с большим трудом отказываются от «плагиата» и академического наследия. 
Оценивая понятное, изученное, известное им легче изъясняться, манипулировать словесной «абракадаброй», состязаться в интеллекте. Ни в коем случае не хочу специально редактировать работы уважаемых исследователей и аналитиков творчества Малевича, А. Шатских, Д. Сарабьянова, незнакомых мне Н.Семченко с компанией, и случайно    
попавшей сюда Татьяны Толстой, которые считает своим долгом высказаться по поводу темы, в понимании которой есть проблемы, но вынужден опираясь на их работы обосновывать своё представление. Наибольшее сожаление у меня вызывает непонимание достоинств Малевича со стороны М. Шемякина и  А. Шилова. 
Из интервью Михаила Шемякина радио «Свобода» 01.12.2005 года:
  « ... Это гробовая плита, которая давит людей, …Вот как раз эта гробовая плита превратилась в громадный квадрат Малевича, который давит современных русских художников».
  « … Да, это интересно, с точки зрения психиатрии уже…».
Лично я был о них лучшего мнения.
Д. Сарабьянов отмечал: « это был рискованный шаг к той позиции, который ставит человека перед лицом Ничего и  Всего».   
Более позднее поколение наоборот, не в полной мере или совсем, не учитывают наработки прошлого. Всё это ведёт к «творческому беспределу», который в большинстве
случаев приводит к примитивизму.  
В начале ХХ века, молодой человек в расцвете творческих сил, активно участвующий и подражающий новейшим течениям и направлениям в искусстве, не мог не быть замеченным в среде своих коллег. 
«Иногда бывает, что при первом знакомстве с человеком не получаешь к нему никаких симпатий, он не нравится, но когда поживёшь с ним, понравится. Так и в другом деле. Иные идеи не воспринимаются, но если поживёшь с ними под их постоянным разговором, то они становятся приемлемыми; так бывает и с живописцами, когда им не нравится тип, но работая над ним, начинает нравиться – тогда чувства полюбят и сотворят образ».
                                                                                                                                                    «Трактаты и теоретические сочинения». К. Малевич.
ПОИСК ЦЕЛИ
Живя, общаясь и работая в гуще активной творческой общественности России своего времени, Малевич, как и другие начинающие художники, продолжительное время находился перед фактом поиска и выбора жизненного пути. 
В этом  промежутке своей жизни «провинциальный юноша», учился:     
Он учился в сельскохозяйственном училище, но рано проявил интерес к рисованию. . В семнадцатилетнем возрасте Казимир посещал Киевскую рисовальную школу Н.И. Мурашко.
С 1896 года он вместе с семьёй живет и работает в Курске. Вместе с местными художниками-любителями организовал художественный кружок. 
С 1905г. по 1907г.  Малевич предпринял три неудачные попытки поступить в Московское училище живописи, ваяния и зодчества. Это значит, что всё это время он активно готовился к поступлению в одно из лучших художественных учебных заведений России постигая  «творческую науку».
Последним (1907 – 1910 г.г.) образовательным этапом Малевича были занятия  в школе-студии Ивана Фёдоровича Рерберга, одного из учредителей Московского Товарищества  художников. Некоторое время работал в Москве. 
«Сама эпоха, насыщенная техническими и политическими преобразованиями, властно диктовала появление нового отношения к прекрасному».
«В юном возрасте будущий футурист прошел через период увлечения И.Репиным и И.Шишкиным и неплохо копировал работы русских классиков. Он вполне профессионально работал в области реалистической живописи, а во время Первой мировой войны создавал блестящие агитационные  карикатуры, направленные против кайзеровской армии. Никакого абстракционизма в этих работах нет. Ничто не предвещало соприкосновения со сверхъестественным». 
                                           Цитаты из Интернета.

----------


## Ylot

(продолжение)...
Неординарность мышления художника заставляет «не думающих» исследователей творчества Малевича дать поверхностные отзывы, которые уводят от глубины понимания в поиске творческого пути и в выборе цели.  
«…в этой своей части творчество Малевича ...кажется провинциальной перерисовкой из столичного журнала или плодом фантазии неопытного любителя, насмотревшегося разных картин на выставках». 
                                                                                                                              Д. В. Сарабьянов.
«Мы не будем останавливаться на раннем творчестве художника, когда он пробовал свои силы в примитивном искусстве, когда он "...переключился в школу натуралистическую, шел к Шишкину и Репину", когда он увлекался импрессионизмом, элементами модерна, сезанизма, кубизма, фовизма, символизма, - все это  попытки внешнего заимствования чужих стилистических систем, которые можно рассматривать в качестве школьных упражнений начинающего художника» 
Возникает вопрос, кто такие «Мы»?                                                                                                                                                                                                                                Н. Семченко и «К».
«И сразу становится очевидным, что попытки Малевича приблизиться к мастерству Шишкина, Энгра или Репина никогда не смогут осуществиться просто потому, что для этого необходимо уметь рисовать. Немного проще подражать кубистам и футуристам. Здесь серьезного мастерства  уже не требуется, достаточно дерзости и напора, которыми  Малевич обладал в полной мере».
Кому становится очевидным?                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             Н. Семченко и «К».
«Чем можно  восхищаться в этом сомнительном провинциальном шике? Например, картина "Корова и скрипка" (1913. ГРМ). Разумеется, всем понятна нелепость такого сопоставления и всем видна профессиональная беспомощность автора и в корове, и в скрипке. И что же в этом замечательного?» 
Кому понятна?                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    Н. Семченко и «К».

Овладевая мастерством Великих живописцев Малевич, приближался к пониманию искусства. Приближался к осознанию важности в постановке правильных, новых целей в искусстве. Изучал наследие и художественные приемы. Ставил перед собой, начинающим художником, посильные задачи и решал их.
Неужели этого мало чтобы стать «Шишкиным»?                                      
Его творческие увлечения хорошо прослеживаются изучая биографию, литературное наследие и картины художника. Становится понятно, как тяжело и творчески - болезненно  он "подбирался" к основной цели своего творчества. 
"Человечество движется через знаки, каждый знак несет в себе определенную степень восхождения, движение без знака не действует". Так записал Малевич в одной из своих записных книжек (частное собрание, стр.164, оборот).
Именно эта фраза направила исследователей творческого наследия Малевича по ложному пути. Понятие «знак»,они восприняли не как явление, послание, а буквально как упрощенный символ. Малевич же думал о другом.                                                                 
Целью стал поиск образа и формы такого художественного произведения, которое отвечая всем законам творчества приближалось к понятию идеальной  живописной картины. Известно, что основным критерием для оценки эстетических достоинств явлений и предметов окружающего мира, является визуальное восприятие. Знания, полученные при изучении науки, истории, развития изобразительного искусства, эстетики, этики и т.д., связано с познанием прекрасного и поиска идеалов. Если к произведению применительны все законы творчества в оптимальных  характеристиках, такое произведение и называется идеальным.
                    Цель: - создать профессионально-грамотное произведение   
                    реалистического искусства, с учетом известных, на то время,  
                    законов живописи и физиологических возможностей  восприятия её 
                    человеком.
Обладая профессиональными знаниями и творческим мастерством, Малевич решил создать произведение реалистического искусства изображаемым объектом которого, является простейшая геометрическая фигура – плоский квадрат, «выкрашенный» однородной краской, лишенный направленного освещения, то есть равномерно освещенного, на белом 
плоском фоне. При этом сам объект должен находиться в центре холста и при его демонстрации центр должен быть перпендикулярен точке зрения.     
Создавая такое произведение художник  был бы обязан использовать максимум законов, которыми пользовался, обязан был пользоваться, или учитывать в своём творчестве каждый профессионально обученный, грамотный художник. Когда в сознании Малевича определилась идея, начался поиск возможностей её реализации. 
По словам Малевича: «в «супрематическом зеркале» все явления мира сведены к Нулю».
Как отмечала А. Шатских: ««Чёрный квадрат» воплощает идею новой духовности, является  своего рода иконой, пластическим символом новой религии…
Явлением этой картины художнику открылась всеобъемлющая утопия нового "беспредметного мира", заставившей его остро ощутить свою призванность. Для него с самого начала было очевидным, что «Черный квадрат» ему не дан, а задан, если переиначить известную формулировку неокантианца Германа Когена. Много лет Малевич стремился постичь и облечь в слово смысл своего главного произведения ».                 
( А. Шатских, с. с. 11, 15, 17).
Художники  прошлых поколений нашли решение проблем связанных с созданием картины. Определились с композицией, пропорциями, освещением, перспективой,  движением, закономерностями и тенденциями, техническими возможностями, приёмами живописи и т.д. Импрессионисты  наиболее успешно решали проблемы восприятия цвета и влияние освещения. 
В результате удачного достижения цели Малевичем, у Художников появлялась бы возможность, концентрированного, целенаправленного, осознанного, расширенного поиска новых путей и направлений в развитии искусства. Такое произведение становилось отправной точкой для всех будущих поколений художников. Я назвал бы «Чёрный квадрат» - «Азбукой живописи». Провёл бы аналогическое сравнение с «таблицей Д. Менделеева» или с «гаммой» в музыке. Владея Азбукой, умея ею пользоваться, можно начинать осознанно 
«Творить», а там уж кому Бог дал. Те творческие проблемы, которые не решает непосредственно «Чёрный квадрат», легко объясняются с позиции данного произведения.

_Ylot добавил 27.07.2010 в 14:32_
Особенности физиологии человека.
Обратим внимание на несовершенство человеческого зрения.
Зрение человека (зрительное восприятие)- процесс психофизиологической обработки изображения объектов окружающего мира, осуществляемый зрительной системой.

Зрение.

ОБЩИЕ СВЕДЕНИЯ

«Из-за большого числа этапов процесса зрительного восприятия его отдельные характеристики рассматриваются с точки зрения разных наук – оптики, психологии, физиологии, химии. На каждом этапе восприятия возникают искажения, ошибки, сбои, но мозг человека обрабатывает полученную информацию и вносит необходимые коррективы.
 Эти процессы носят неосознаваемый характер и реализуются в многоуровневой автономной корректировке искажений. Так устанавливается сферическая и хроматическая аберрация, эффекты слепого пятна, проводится цветокоррекция, формируется высококачественное стереоскопическое изображение и т.д.
В тех случаях, когда подсознательная обработка информации недостаточна, или же избыточна, возникают оптические иллюзии».
Лауреаты Нобелевской премии 1981 года. Давид Хьюбл и Торстен Вайзел, «Астрофилософия».

«До сего дня не решена проблема преодоления границы между физическими закономерностями, организующими работу физического аппарата восприятия, и возникновением психического феномена: «Ни теория Юнга-Гельмгольца, ни теория Геринга не могут полностью объяснить, как сигналы преобразуются в мыслительный образ объекта»».
Тонквист, 1983г.

 Человек не может реально увидеть «плоский», «чёрный», «квадрат».

1.  Вместо геометрически правильного квадрата человеческое зрение воспринимает (видит) горизонтально вытянутый прямоугольник.
2.  Вместо плоского квадрата человек увидит двояковыпуклый объёмный прямоугольник с прямой или обратной перспективой. 
3.  Вместо чёрного цвета - человеческое зрение  воспримет неравномерно закрашенную плоскость.
До Малевича,  художники, знали проблемы связанные с несовершенством человеческого зрения:
«Особенно интенсивно цветоведческие научные дисциплины начали развиваться в ХХ в., что связанно с развитием промышленного производства анилиновых красителей, цветной фотографии и телевидения. У истоков современных  представителей о восприятии цвета стоят поистине знаменитые имена: 
М.В.Ломоносов (1711-1765), 
Т.Юнг (1773-1829), 
Г.Фехнер (1801-1887), 
Г.Гельмгольц (1821-1849), 
Дж.Максвелл (1831-1879), 
Э.Геринг (1834-1918).
Однако теоретические основы большинства этих дисциплин были заложены ещё в начале восемнадцатого века».
Доктор психологических наук, П.В.Яньшин, «Психология и психосемантика цвета».

1.Из науки мы знаем что, человек видит хуже, чем звери и насекомые.
2.Сектор взгляда воспринимаемого зрением человека, примерно равен -27*;
3.Объект с угловым охватом 90*,180,* 360* человек может увидеть при:
           а)  переводе положения зрачков;
           б)  при развороте шеи;
           в)  повернув торс;
           г) при развороте на ногах;
           д) при зеркальном отражении.(Эту тему я пока рассматривать не буду иначе отвлекусь надолго от главного).
Используя эти знания в своем творчестве, художники не задумывались над тем, что проблема самого зрения, восприятия, может стать объектом основной творческой цели.
Малевичу повезло, он увидел цель творческого выражения в решении проблем связанных с особенностями человеческого восприятия.. На мой взгляд, Малевич обладал неординарным зрением. Наверно у него были проблемы с ним. И ко всему, он продолжительное время общался с ослепшей матерью, которую он очень любил.   
Это помогло ему в выборе цели и постановке творческих задач. Малевич, решая проблему несовершенства визуального восприятия, и восприятие произведения изобразительного искусства через ощущения, решил наиболее сложную проблему – проблему творчества.
Постановка и решение творческих задач.
На пути достижения цели возникали множественные творческие задачи, за решение которых взялся К.Малевич.
Найти, выбрать, обосновать и заставить, профессиональную общественность, безоговорочно согласиться с выбором оптимального  размера холста, на котором начнётся процесс 
создания произведения.
Для решения поставленной задачи необходимо учесть все, что наработано временем, научным и практическим путем, в данном направлении.
Выбор объекта:
««ЧЁРНЫЙ КВАДРАТ» - Малевич создавал с целью выставить его на выставке. Впервые Квадрат появляется в Петрограде, на «Последней футуристической  выставке «0,10» (ноль – десять) 17 декабря 1915 года, (в каталоге за № 39 под названием «Четырехугольник»). Он хорошо виден на знаменитой фотографии и занимает почетное место в «красном углу» как икона. Этот первый квадрат был приобретен в 1918-1919 годах отделом ИЗО Наркомпроса, закупочной комиссией под председательством  В. Кандинского».
 (из искусствоведческих источников)

----------


## Ylot

Теперь, поставив цель и определив  размер холста, ответим на вопрос «Как?» Малевич создавал «Черный квадрат». 
Задача 1. 
Изобразить  квадрат на плоскости.
В процессе работы художник столкнулся со сложностью, которая требует энциклопедических знаний и индивидуального профессионализма. В геометрически правильном квадрате изображенном на плоскости человек  видит горизонтально вытянутый прямоугольник. Это обусловлено  несовершенством (особенностями), человеческого зрения.
Так как человек не имеет возможности воспринять прямоугольник, с равными  сторонами как квадрат, Малевичу пришлось изменить пропорции геометрически правильного квадрата так, чтобы визуально воспринимаемый квадрат выглядел как «квадрат».
Заслуга Малевича заключается в том, что путем визуального обмана, увеличив вертикальные стороны квадрат  и изобразив их вогнутыми, заставил зрителя видеть в прямоугольнике – квадрат, а не горизонтально вытянутую «бочку». Сложность заключается в том, что эти изменения ничем кроме индивидуального ощущения не определяется.
Основной поток очевидцев, кому повезло видеть это произведение, утверждают, что видели квадрат. Для большей убедительности, на этот образ, срабатывает название
картины - "Черный квадрат". В психологическом плане  Малевич не позволяет  усомниться в элементарных математических возможностях автора, и заставляет зрителя 
видеть в прямоугольнике, геометрически правильный квадрат.
Вывод - 1:  Малевич заставил зрителя, прямоугольник воспринимать квадратом. Тем не менее, с этой задачей он справился.
Задача 2.
В искомый "квадрат" (белый холст), нужно вписать другой квадрат - черный.
Для решения этой задачи автор проделал всю туже манипуляцию, которая была проделана ранее, только цвет прямоугольника – черный. Сложность - в выборе пропорционального отношения между  «квадратом-холстом» и вписанным в него чёрным квадратом. Воспользовавшись знаниями математического значения пропорций 
"Золотого сечения", высчитать эти отношения несложно.
Вывод - 2:  Малевич владел знаниями «Закона красоты» и умел его применять.
Задача 3.
Привести в соответствие энциклопедические знания и несовершенство визуального восприятия человеком.
Мы знаем, что человек воспринимает белый и черные цвета не однозначно.
Проведем эксперимент:- возьмем два геометрически равных квадрата, - один из них покроем  черной краской. При одновременном взгляде на них, мы увидим, что черный квадрат будет казаться меньше белого. Этот эффект несовершенства зрения, Малевич должен был учесть при определении пропорций двух "квадратов". Решить эту задачу, художник может экспериментальным путем, осознанно искажая значения «золотого сечения», используя  при этом знания, талант и харизму, добиваясь гармоничного, идеального взаимоотношения между заданными прямоугольниками. Как правильно заметил один из исследователей творчества художника – «не материальная сторона создания живописного произведения, а рафинированный этап духовного процесса при этом, являлся идеей работы Малевича над «Черным квадратом»».
Вывод - 3: Применив знания и талант - Малевичу это удалось. Экспериментальным путем были найдены те гармоничные отношения между прямоугольниками, которые можно назвать «идеальными». Размышляя над решением этой задачи, читатель может определиться с возникающим вопросом, - Почему? «Чёрный квадрат» художник не переписывал, не копировал, а повторял на протяжении всей жизни.
Задача 4.
Вписать в центр искомого " квадрата" (холст) - вписываемый.
Если провести диагонали у обоих "квадратов" и совместить центры, мы увидим, что вписанный прямоугольник будет восприниматься ниже геометрического центра. Для решения этой задачи Малевич должен был сместить по вертикальной оси геометрический центр вписываемого "квадрата", расположив его над геометрическим центром холста, так чтобы вписанный чёрный квадрат визуально воспринимался в центре холста. Расстояние между центрами - это тоже предмет сложного творческого, эмоционального поиска. 
Этими знаниями пользуется большинство художников – портретистов при выборе вариантов композиционного решения портрета.
Вывод - 4: И с этой задачей Малевич справился. 

Задача 5.
Изобразить квадрат относительно «Закона перспективы».
Картина называется «Чёрный квадрат» не случайно. Автор не назвал её черный квадрат в белом квадрате. Одну из первых картин Малевич назвал «Четырёхугольник»,
В одном из Витебских писем Малевич писал: - « На выходе ещё одна тема о супрематическом четырёхугольнике…» 
А. Бенуа, современник Малевича, художник, критик искусства, писал:- «Черный квадрат в белом окладе»
Форма белой основы не может быть квадратной, так как согласно Законам перспективы, две параллельные, боковые стороны холста, чтобы казаться 
прямыми вертикальными сторонами, должны иметь вогнутую форму. Изменение формы холста - это механический процесс не имеющий отношения к живописи. 
Малевич, двигаясь к достижению цели, максимально упрощал возможность возникновения посторонних, побочных задач, отвлекающих от решения основной  – изобразить плоский, чёрный, квадрат, в идеальных пропорциях, на белом фоне. Причем площадь холста и площадь чёрного квадрата, должны находиться в идеальных отношениях друг к другу и  в идеальных возможностях  восприятия человеком. Поэтому площадь холста мы не можем считать квадратом и цель доведения ее до визуального восприятия как квадрат не ставилась. Что же касается восприятия чёрного квадрата – это вопрос основной цели. Так как любая точка, удаляющаяся от оси Х, вверх или вниз приобретает 
свойства перспективного сокращения, а стороны квадрата Ае - Сm и eВ – mD относительно точки зрения 0, удаляясь от оси Х, при визуальном восприятии 
стремится сойтись в одной точке на линии горизонта, Малевич изменил форму линии АеВ на AsB, а СmD на CnD . Убирает эффект перспективы, искажающий форму квадрата.  
Определение расстояний еs и nm – творческий процесс, строящийся на ощущениях.
Вывод - 5: Художник заставляет зрителя воспринимать стороны АВ и СD – прямыми, а фигуру АСDB – квадратом. 
Задача 6.
С помощью знаний «Законов живописи» убрать воздушную, прямую и обратную перспективы.
Известно, что на границе двух контрастных цветов существует эффект при котором светлый цвет, визуально воспринимается ещё светлее, а темный - темнее. Чтобы убрать этот эффект, художник должен воспользоваться мастерством художника-живописца. Путем смешения различных красок списать границы контрастных цветов таким образом, чтобы у зрителя не было сомнения в однородности цвета - белого и черного. Во время написания «Чёрного квадрата», представления о компьютерном разрешении и фильтрах, не существовало, но на практике, чтобы придать плоскости однородность цвета художники применяют различные приемы:
          - меняют размер и форму кисти;
          - изменяют  форму и размер мазка кисти;
          - в различных комбинациях, изменяют тональность цвета;
          - применяют «фильтры» - лисеровки (письмо полупрозрачными красками   
            разных оттенков, поверх основного цвета, придавая цвету благородство в восприятии);
          - и т.д.
Такое посильно только очень хорошему  живописцу. Этими качествами обладали многие Великие художники. Виртуозом таких приемов был Леонардо да Винчи.
В импрессионизме этот прием является основой метода.

Вывод - 6: Малевич с этой задачей тоже справился.
Задача 7.
Убрать перспективу возникающую при демонстрации картины.
В процессе рассматривания художественного произведения обязательно возникают вопросы, связанные с пространственным восприятием.
С законом восприятия, мы сталкиваемся ежедневно: 
          - рассматривая  экспонаты в музеях;
          - подбирая удобное место для просмотра телепередач;
          - покупая билеты с местами в театр или на стадион и т.д.
Расстраиваемся, если они неудобные для полного восприятия зрелища. Оптимально удобным расстоянием для восприятия человеком, считается расстояние, равное примерно трём диагоналям объекта, который мы рассматриваем:
           - телевизор;
           - компьютер;
           - книгу;
           - картину 
и  примерно равно значению максимально благоприятного восприятия усредненным человеком, приближаясь к идеальным характеристикам. Эти знания привели автора к «Золотым пропорциям». Художники  решают эту задачу каждый раз, когда они начинают новую работу с натуры. Студенты «дерутся», желая занять наиболее удобное место 
в аудитории, перед постановкой. 
Малевич, зная какую работу он проделал, работая над созданием «Чёрного квадрата» понимал, что по законам создания выставочных экспозиций, произведения подобного рода должны  вывешиваться немного выше уровня горизонта, то есть  выше линии, проходящей параллельно пола, через центры зрачков зрителя. Значит  если бы, таким 
образом, повесили его картину, центр квадрата, находился бы выше линии зрения (даже незначительно), и зрителю пришлось бы для просмотра картины  немного задирать голову. При этом по закону перспективы, параллельные, боковые линии квадрата приобрели бы свойство параллельных линий и стремились сойтись в одной точке на линии горизонта, расположенной выше уровня зрения.
Таким образом, зритель снова не увидел бы квадрат, не увидел бы «Чудо».
Эффект ЧУДА может возникнуть только у того, у кого угол зрения будет перпендикулярен центру картины и расстояние до картины будет соответствовать « Золотым пропорциям» по отношению к размеру холста. «Чёрный квадрат» имеет только одну единственную точку, с которой зритель может воспринять его как «чудо». 
К.Малевич  решая эту проблему. Сам составляет экспозицию своих работ и вешает «Черный квадрат»  в углу под наклоном к зрителю, как икону,  тем - самым убирает эффект образования не нужной  для просмотра перспективы. 
Поэтому  картину называют иконой!
Сам Малевич охарактеризовал картину как - « голая без рамы икона моего времени ». Зритель, ограниченный возможностью маневра перед картиной расположенной в углу выставочного зала, находит ту оптимальную точку, откуда «Чёрный квадрат», в сочетании  с другими чувствами людей, воспринимается как «Чудо». 
Вывод: - может возникнуть эффект восприятия ЧУДА. В обычных условиях, человек этого видеть не может. Искажённый объект не повлияет на чувства восприятия, это обыденно, этого много кругом.  
Исходя из выше сказанного, можно сделать ещё один вывод:-  никто со времен Малевича, в картине под названием «Чёрный квадрат» чудо не видел. Слышать – слышал, но не видел. И сейчас демонстрируя её как обычную картину, зрители лишены возможности восприятия  «ЧУДА»
28. 01.2008г. В январе-феврале 2008 года, представив картину, на выставке в Париже – обманули французов. Демонстрируя  «Черный квадрат», как обыкновенную картину – все равно, что подвести к чуду и завязать глаза, не дав на него посмотреть. Все равно, что завести туристов в долину Гизе и рассказывать о пирамидах - рассматривая картинки в альбоме.
Зачем тогда вывозить её? 
Малевич, на выставке 1915 года «0,10» и в экспозициях на знаковой выставке 2004 года а варшавской галерее «Захента», «Варшава – Москва, 1900 – 2000», «Квадрат» из Третьяковской галереи был представлен в качестве центрального экспоната выставки. При этом вывешен в «Красном углу».
Не понятно представление организаторов выставки и хозяев картины:
           - либо это формальное подражание Малевичу?
           - или пришло осознание важности особой демонстрации картины?
С 8 ноября по 4 декабря 2005 года, в Третьяковской галерее, на выставке графики современных художников из стран Центральной и Восточной Европы «Смысл жизни – смысл искусства», «Чёрный квадрат» также был выставлен в красном углу, так как она должна рассматриваться зрителем:
          - в углу, ограничив обзор восприятия глазом; 
          - под наклоном, убрав перспективу, полученную, если центр квадрата находится выше линии горизонта.
Тогда снова становится непонятно - Почему?! на выставке 28 января 2008 года, «Чёрный квадрат», представлен как обычная картина. Это хорошо видно на фотографиях.
Вывод - 7: - у творческой элиты нет обоснованного, точного  понимания заслуги К. Малевича  и особой значимости картины под названием «Чёрный квадрат», в мировом искусстве.

Мы закончили рассматривать процессы создания картины, создания «Чуда» и оценку её достоинства. Возникает вопрос, «если чудо создано, зачем нужно его дублировать?».

----------


## Ylot

(окончание)...
Задача 8. 
Самая важная – сенсационная задача, исходящая из выше – описанного! Собрать все варианты картины Малевича, «Чёрный квадрат» вместе. При демонстрации картины учесть все то, о чем шла речь выше и наиболее обоснованно определиться и в заслугах художника, и в достоинстве картины. Известно, что Малевич создал четыре или семь «Чёрных квадратов».
Отчетливо осознавая процесс создания картины, становится понятно, что раз основные творческие проблемы, с которыми сталкивается автор, решаются на ощущениях,  художник не может в целях самоконтроля переписать уже созданный квадрат. Он вынужден пробовать новые варианты. Находясь в процессе творческого поиска, проверять те самые ощущения, которые ничем не измерить кроме эксперимента и таланта. Один из последних выводов, который можно сделать, чтобы более глубоко оценить достоинство данного произведения нужно все квадраты выставить вместе, в одной выставочной экспозиции.
1                2                   3                   4                   5                   6                   7                  8
1913г.     1915г.     1919-1920гг.    1923г.          1927г.          1929г.           1932г.         1935г. 

«Живописных квадратов нам известно несколько, сколько - мы не можем окончательно сказать, так как, возможно, выплывут еще пока нам неизвестные квадраты. Отличаются они от самого первого, как правило, большей аккуратностью исполнения, материалом, и, что важно, пропорциями. Пока нет исследования этих пропорций, по которым, в сущности, иногда только и можно установить, какой именно из известных нам Квадратов запечатлен на той или иной фотографии». 
Отсюда следует вывод, что тот «Чёрный квадрат», который художник сам выбрал для демонстрации, является самым удачным по отношению к реализации творческой мысли.
Квадрат сопровождал Малевича и в его последний путь. Исследователи творчества Малевиче отмечают, что художник написал картины:
                    - «Красный квадрат» (в двух экземплярах); 
                    - «Белый квадрат» (Супрематическая композиция);
                    - «Белое на белом» - один;
                    - «Чёрного квадрата» (несколько копий),- не поимая, что копий   
                      «Чёрного квадрата» не может быть.
Они пишут: 
« Достоверно известно, что в период с 1915 по начало 1930-х годов Малевич создал: четыре копии «Чёрного квадрата», которые различаются рисунком, фактурой и цветом.
«Образующая квадрат плоскость означает начало супрематизма, нового цветного реализма как беспредметного творчества». 
«Супрематизм делится на три стадии, по числу квадратов - черного, красного и белого: черный период. Цветной и белый. Все три периода развивались с 1913 по 1918 год. Основанием их становления было: передать силу статики через экономическую сущность плоскости или образовать видимый динамический покой. В чисто плоскостной форме это было достигнуто».
Обобщенный вывод.
Создание данного произведения является исторической вехой в развитии всего искусства, в том  числе и изобразительного. Малевич говорил ученикам: «нужно вас вырастить, чтобы можно было из вас вырастить дубки, чтобы сеять по всему свету семена, а не слова ». По мнению учеников, из Квадрата вырос новый мир, живой, радостный.
Вначале ХХ века Квадрат собрал вокруг К.С. Малевича новых людей, поколение будущего, о котором они мечтали. Он дал возможность следующему поколению Художников всего мира осознать достижения предыдущих тысячелетий. Оттолкнувшись от «Черного квадрата», как от стартовой площадки продвинуть творческую мысль вперед, учитывая достижения предыдущих поколений, как пройденный этап.
В наши дни многие из тех, кто мастерски освоил и подражает историческому наследию, по большому счету называя себя «Художниками», на самом деле таковыми не являются. Их можно назвать хорошими мастерами, не более. Художник с большой буквы, это тот, кто учитывая достижения предшественников привносит в искусство что-то новое, свое. 
Очень должно быть обидно, что до сих пор  в среде так называемой «творческой интеллигенции» не нашлось достаточно понимающего, подготовленного специалиста, который популярно объяснил бы достоинство этого произведения.
Доказав и объяснив, что К.Малевич создал произведение, с точки зрения творческих законов не имеющего изъян, то есть идеальное произведение или максимально приближенного к идеальному произведению, по сравнению ко всем, которые были созданы художниками, можем сказать, что оно прекрасно, так - как «идеальное – не может быть не прекрасно. 
Все другие произведения, в том числе разных жанров, дают возможность, позволяют исследователям, критикам, «знатокам», профессионалам художникам, обывателям – рассуждать, сомневаться, спорить. «Чёрный квадрат» лишает эту публику возможности «словоблудствовать», что их и раздражает.
Любой кто, увидев эту картину, при обмене впечатлениями утверждая, что ничего особенного кроме плоского, чёрного квадрата он не видел, не понимает, что он видел рукотворное «чудо». То чего человек, в силу своего  физического несовершенства видеть не может.
Это та цель, та задача, к решению которой стремился художник. Картина «Черный квадрат» является достоянием всего народа, которому она принадлежит и поэтому в силу ее значимости пора прекратить периодически возникающую корпоративную спекуляцию о желании продажи картины, в целях сиюминутной финансовой выгоды.
_Интеллектуальная собственность защищена авторским правом.
_

----------


## PatR!oT

не если я накурюсь и ромбик зеленый замучу  мя также слава мировая ждет ???))))

----------

